# 1967 LeMans Convertible Custom Sound System



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my first post, and I am glad to be here!

So after weeks of searching both here and on google, I still have not found any good solutions for adding a set of four speakers to my 1967 Convertible Pontiac LeMans.

I know that the best way to get some speakers in the front is to by the kick panels. How ever, I can not find any kick panels WITH OUT speakers in them. I already have some speakers that I want to put in the car.

As far as getting speakers in the back though, I DO NOT want to cut into the original armrest/well covers to place speakers. I was thinking the speakers under the back seat situation, but I would rather have them by the arm rest.

Does anyone know a good web site for buying custom parts for my issues. I have looked around the internet for weeks and have not found anything I like yet.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the reservation, this question has been posed in the past....hard to do without hacking into the armrest and panel and then you have to watch for the window mechanism as for the fronts you can get 4x6 and if you detach the vent flapper cable and position it open the speakers will fit perfect and still allow air flow but your flapper will be stuck in open. as for the back the best solution i think would be to build a box that will sit over the driveshaft hump with a 6" round on each side. Heres what i did on my 66' post car














































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

As you have stated there is not much on the web about this- it will be hard but not impossible- Instg8ter offers a good solution for the fronts.I would go the extra step and make enclosures that covered the back of the speaker. You could also take your existing kick panels and make a custom set with fleece fabric and resin. As for the rear placement, the box in the center will work but you will get better sound if you make a set of custom boxes that fit in the corner where the rear armrest meets the panel that houses the conver hinges. You could make a small panel/ box out of 3/8 mdf set at a slight angle fwd so the window crank cleared it and and wrap it in matching vinyl. You will have to make these custom (either yourself or some stereo shop)


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was thinking about making a box like Instg8ter was suggesting. Kind of have them on each side, facing up and out.

Or I could make them angled up, and facing forward...

I was also thinking about seeing if something could be made to sit up against the bottom of the seat without getting in the rear passangers way...

If I made a box to go over the hump in the middle...what are ways to hide it with the carpet. I already have a carpet and I am sure it was not made to accomidate any extra parts...

I also enjoy your idea Crustysack. That might be a winner as well...

I think I might draw something up to show what I am thinking. Does anyone else have any ideas? Crustysack do you have any drawings or anything?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ken Harrison makes kick panels that accept 6" round speakers. You could make boxes that clip onto the rear upper side panel (where the top mechanism arms fold into) and face them inward....E


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

:willy:So, I think I may have found a good solution for back speakers.

At thepartsplace.com I found item number RD3327G. These are rear speaker enclosures. I guess they mount in the trunk behind the seat...:willy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that is the correct part to mount the speaker -but as far as a "good" solution you may be disappointed- all that is, is a metal box to mount the factory speaker - which was small and sounded tinny, you could easily make mounts for any size speaker if you are going to locate them behind the seat. It will be hard to get decent sound out of them though.


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ken Harrison makes kick panels with and without speakers. That is the route I am going so I can put in some 6.5" speakers from JL Audio.

Here is an example from OPGI: 1964-1967 GTO Kick Panels, Pre-Cut - Rugged injection-molded ABS plastic Ready for y | Interior Electrical | OPGI.com

If the link doesn't work, this is the part ID: CH28446

OPGI is currently out of stock and won't have more in until mid August. After talking to Eric, I'm going to try and find this item at Performance Years due to a fair amount of dissatisfaction with OPG.


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

So, my Kicker system came in on Fed Ex today. I am super excited.

I thin I am going to just make a custom fiberglass box for the rear speakers when I get the time. Also, I am going to make a custom fiberglass box for the Kicker L3s I purchased. I plan on making it go around the whole perimiter of the trunk, and mount all the amps and cross overs to it.

The only thing I need to decide is should I paint it black to match the trunk and interior, or blue to match the exterior...oh decisions....


----------

